# Trouble loading pics



## yotzee (Aug 26, 2013)

Is anyone else having a problem loading pics in the to a thread?  I have been trying the past 2 days and when I try to upload a pic I get an error message.

Thanks


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 26, 2013)

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. [/color][color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Kat[/color]


----------



## yotzee (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm following the directions and am loading from a PC.  I am an IT professional so I am not new to the use of uploads.  I think the issue is on the forums end as it says "Error Uploading Pictures".  I was just wondering if anyone else had trouble.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 26, 2013)

What browser are you using? A lot of people have been having problems with IE. Also there has been problems reported with Firefox when the tracking is enabled. 
I and others use Google Chrome and have not had any issues.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 26, 2013)

Chrome is what I am using....changed from Firefox.

Kat


----------



## yotzee (Aug 26, 2013)

Using IE 10.  I finally went the Photobucket route and got my pics up.  Didn't want to sign up for Photobucket, but oh well.


----------

